# Jazz up a pop song - Figures Cover



## apixamonkey (Sep 26, 2018)

This is our attempt to try and jazz up a pop/radio tunes - Figures originally by Jessica Reyez. I found it super fun and enjoyable and we did in it one of the local signing contest- Toronto city Voice and so here you go
Toronto City Voice 2018 - Shilululu Figures Cover


----------

